

Top 100 sites of 2010 - forgot_password
http://www.pcmag.com/top-web-sites-2010/

======
eugenejen
A list of them.

Classic:

App:

bing, box.net, dimdim, drop.io, flickr, Google Docs and Spreadsheet, meebo,
mint.com, picnik, tinychat, Yahoo! Mail,

Fun:

Allrecipes.com, Boing Boing, CocktailDB, epicurious, Funny or Die, Hulu,
Instructables, The Onion, Pandora, UStream, YouTube,

Info:

Craigslist, Howcast, iFixit, IMDB, indeed, Kayak, metacritic, Snopes, TED.com,
Wikipedia

News:

BBC, Legitstalker, The New York Times, SI.com

Shopping:

Amazon, The Consumerist, Etsy, Restaurant.com

Social:

Facebook, Kiva, Tumblr, Twitter,

Tech:

Ars Technica, Filehippo.com, gdgt, Lifehacker, Makeuseof.com, techmeme

Undiscovered:

App:

CeeVee, Flockdraw, fur.ly, Roc,

Fun:

Band Camp, Clicker, Critical Past, Fiverr.com, "TheHotlist.com", Kideos,
Locate TV, Pixton, RadioTuna, Roadside America, ShortFormTV, Shovio,
WhoSampled,

Info:

Atlas Obscura, Calcmoolator, Everyscape, LyricRat, Quora, RiskyRoads.org,
SeeClickFix, SepiaTown, SiteJabber, StarFall.com, This we know, Waterlife, We
choose the moon, "We are no so smart"

News:

How is life today,

Shopping:

The DealMap, FoodPair, GigPark, Listia, LocalDirt, Milo, NeighborGoods,
OoKong, Price Cheater, Seat Geek, SquareTrade, TinyPay.me, Zeer,

Tech:

Gizmo's Freeware, Lucy, Quirky

Edit:

I found my company, thehotlist.com is listed in undiscovered fun category when
I typed the list. This made my day.

------
d_r
More readable single page version:
[http://www.pcmag.com/print_article2/0,1217,a=253515,00.asp?h...](http://www.pcmag.com/print_article2/0,1217,a=253515,00.asp?hidPrint=true)

------
p858snake
Back in my day, You waited till the end of the year to produce these lists....

------
kvs
Why does a site featuring Top 100 Sites of _2010_ looks like it was designed
in 1994!

~~~
chadburgess
Aren't you looking at the 'Print' version?

------
mdolon
Interesting how Wikileaks isn't on the list, considering the attention it's
received lately.

~~~
flatulent1
It's surprising that Slashdot isn't in there, but it isn't a survey measuring
traffic.

~~~
mdolon
From the article: "Here are our picks for the hottest Web sites and Web trends
of the year, plus some old favorites to enjoy."

I didn't mention traffic at all, just that Wikileaks has received a lot of
attention (both positive and negative). It has undoubtedly been highly
impactful in our society, government and media. With all the media coverage in
the last couple of months, it seems like it would have been an obvious choice.

------
JeremyChase
Their fact-checking needs some work. Consumerist was sold from Gawker Media in
late 2008.

